# Holo Locker



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

For anyone else looking for a jelly bean lockscreen, just thought I'd share. Check out Holo Locker in the Play Store. It's made by the people who do Holo Launcher, and it has been great so far. There's not much customization yet, but it is promised for future updates.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah just downloaded this and like it much better. Holo is about the best launcher around I think,


----------



## RoWilJr (Jul 7, 2012)

Pretty good overall... Having issues with Holo notification working w/Gmail though. Won't notify when new emails come thru. No issues with SMS/missed phone calls.

Sent from my HTC T-Bolt using Tapatalk 2


----------

